# Broken egg



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

This morning Pearl had yolk and partial shell hanging from her vent. There was also some shell dangling from vent. I cleaned her up and soaked her in a warm bath for 20 minutes. I have her inside. She's not moving, eating, or drinking. She has passed some semi-solid poop however. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gently massage her belly. If there's anything left in there, it helps it work its way out. When Chloe got like this, I gave her save-a-chick which is electrolyte & vitamin packed for chicks that are not doing well. It really perked her up. She was very lethargic and sick but between the warm bath, heating pad on her belly, belly massage, and electrolytes - she pulled through. If you can't get save-a-chick which is powder packets to mix into water, use pedialyte. I also gave her yogurt. Something easy on her stomach and probiotics to help.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm really worried this morning. She is passing some solids but she hasn't eaten or drank anything. She's isolated in my room in a cage. I had to go to work today. I also read a lubricant can really help so before I left I injected with a little KY. I will get pedialyte on the way home. How do I get it in her if she won't drink? I will do the massage when I get home too. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I hope your hen gets better. You can use a kids medicine syringe to hand feed the electrolytes.


----------

